# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Теннис

## Akasey

Любители тенниса!!!!! есть ли среди нас такие?

----------


## Пацаваца

Буду на ближайшем Ролан Гаррос болеть за Федерра,надеюсь он победит наконец-то Надаля

----------


## MOHAPX

А жаль. Жаль что нету у нас больше теннисистов уровня Волчкова и Мирного. Некого на кубок дэвиса отправить, вот и юару продули. А ведь вспомните историческую и драматическую победу на Россией, разгром Аргентины. Тото времена были.
Единственный кто радует - Виктория Азаренко, это наша Д. Домрачева в теннисе. А вообще жаль, что нету кубка дэвиса среди женщин, ато они у нас все таки лучше чем мужчины выступают.

----------


## Пацаваца

Азаренка сегодня обыграла прошлогоднюю победительницу Ролан Гаррос Иванович!!!И вышла в 1/4 на первую ракетку мира Сафину.Будем переживат и болеть за Вику.Но!Сегодня произошла супермегасенсация!Король грунта проиграл!Все фшоке О______________о

----------


## MOHAPX

Ура, наконец то постояльцы покидают свои почетные места, хватит ему уже на пьедестале ошиваццо единально, пусть другим даст. 
А Азаренко молодец, я всегда в нее верю!!!

----------


## Sanych

Я не особо любитель тенниса. Но Шарапова так кричит, что многие ходят туда только послушать

----------


## Пацаваца

> Я не особо любитель тенниса. Но Шарапова так кричит, что многие ходят туда только послушать


Наша Азаренка кричит не тише)да и стиль игры схож-агрессивный,мощный.А Шарапова молодец!После годичного перерыва и с полностью не отошедшей травмы плеча сумела уже добраться до 1/8 Ролан Гарроса!То ли ещё будет!

----------


## Пацаваца

Мужская сетка:Содерлинг впечатляет,Маррей удивляет...
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Пацаваца

Даааааааааа!!!!!!!!Это свершилось!!!!!Федерер выиграл!!!!!Сам чуть не расплакался)Наконец-то он выиграл этот неподающийся Ролан Гаррос!!!!Без шансов для Содерлинга.Ума не приложу как он выиграл у Надаля?!
Никогда раньше не видел столько эйсов за один матч у Федерера!На тайбрейке он просто в одну калитку вынес шведа!На мой взгляд опыт,именно опыт в решающих матчах помог Роджеру.Видно было как волновался Содерлинг.Еееееееееееееее!  !!!!

----------


## Mitrej

> А вообще жаль, что нету кубка дэвиса среди женщин, а то они у нас все таки лучше чем мужчины выступают.


У женщин если мне память не изменяет есть "Кубок Федерации". Так что ты ещё по болеешь за Белорусскую женскую сборную.
Можешь посмотреть как наши сыграли:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Если я правильно понял, то Белорусские теннисистки дальше не прошли. А жаль.

----------


## Akasey

*Виктория Азаренко сыграет за Европу на показательном теннисном турнире в Гонконге*

Лучшая теннисистка Беларуси *Виктория Азаренко* (7-й номер мирового рейтинга) выступит в составе команды Европы на показательном турнире Нong Kong Tennis Classic.
Партнерами нашей соотечественницы будут датчанка *Каролин Возняцки* (4) и известный в прошлом шведский теннисист С*тефан Эдберг*. В команде Азии выступят *Чен Жи* (35, Китай), *Аюми Морита* (83, Япония) и *Парадорн Сричафан* (Таиланд), за Америку сыграют *Винус Уильямс* (6), *Майкл Чанг* (оба - США) и *Гизела Дулко* (36, Аргентина), а в составе российской команды на корты выйдут *Мария Шарапова* (14), *Вера Звонарева* (9) и *Евгений Кафельников*. Как видно из списка, в составе каждой команды играют по две действующие спортсменки и по теннисисту-ветерану. 

Свой первый матч Виктория Азаренко проведет 7 января против Гизелы Дулко. А 6 января между собой играли сборные Азии и России. В первом поединке Вера Звонарева обыграла Аюми Мориту в двух сетах с одинаковым счетом 6:2. В другом матче Мария Шарапова в упорной борьбе взяла верх над Чен Жи - 6:7, 6:4, 6:2.

Тем временем в австралийском Брисбене белорусские теннисистки завершили свои выступления в парном разряде. Ольга Говорцова и Татьяна Пучек проиграли чешским спортсменкам Андреа Хлавачковой и Люси Храдецкой - 6:7, 2:6. Дарья Кустова в паре с украинкой Марией Корытцевой уступила интернациональному дуэту Мелинда Чинк (Венгрия) - Аранта Парра Сантонья - 5:7, 6:4, 10:12.

*TUT.BY*

----------


## Akasey

*Теннисный турнир в Дохе*
Lenta.ru
Российский теннисист Николай Давыденко одержал победу над Роджером Федерером из Швейцарии и вышел в финал турнира серии ATP в Дохе, сообщает 8 января AFP.

Оба сета завершились со счетом 6:4 в пользу Давыденко. Россиянин выигрывает у Федерера во второй раз в карьере, остальные 12 встреч заканчивались победой швейцарского теннисиста.

На турнире в Дохе Давыденко был посеян под третьим номером, тогда как Федереру, занимавшему по итогам 2009 года верхнюю строчку мирового рейтинга, достался первый номер посева. Матч продолжался 1 час 20 минут

Первая победа Давыденко над Роджером Федерером состоялась в полуфинале итогового турнира в Лондоне, 28 ноября 2009 года. Тогда он выиграл в трех сетах, вышел в финал итогового турнира ATP и впервые в истории российского мужского тенниса стал его победителем.

Соперником Николая Давыденко по финальному матчу в Дохе станет испанец Рафаэль Надаль, который в полуфинале легко (6:1, 6:3) обыграл сербского теннисиста Виктора Троицки. Надаль и Давыденко также встречались на итоговом турнире 2009 года, матч завершился победой россиянина.

*Пы.Сы.:* смотрел сегодня финал, хорошая игра получилась, проиграв первый сет 6:0, Давыденко взял верх в оставшихся двух 7:6 (10:8), 6:4.

----------


## Akasey

*Азаренко вышла в полуфинал турнира в Дубаи*
18 февраля 2010  Спорт
Дмитрий Власов, БелаПАН

Белоруска Виктория Азаренко (6-е место в мировом рейтинге) вышла в полуфинал крупного теннисного турнира в Дубаи (призовой фонд - 2 млн долларов). 

18 февраля в четвертом круге Азаренко победила россиянку Веру Звонареву (14) — 6:1, 6:3. Счет личных встреч стал 4:2 в пользу Звонаревой, которая выиграла у белоруски четыре встречи в 2007—2009 годах, а в январе нынешнего года проиграла на открытом чемпионате Австралии. 

Следующей соперницей Азаренко в Дубаи будет Агнешка Радваньска из Польши (9). Здесь счет личных встреч пока равный — 2:2. 

Во втором круге (1/8 финала) парного разряда Азаренко (18) и россиянка Светлана Кузнецова (46) проиграли лидерам женского парного тенниса Каре Блэк (Зимбабве) и Лизель Хубер (США) — 6:7 (5:7), 1:6. В четвертьфинале Блэк и Хубер победили белоруску Екатерину Деголевич (77) и россиянку Аллу Кудрявцеву (35) — 6:0, 7:6 (10:8). На этой же стадии Ольга Говорцова (61) и Цзя-Жун Чжуан с Тайваня (26) уступили "посеянным" под вторым номером испанкам Нурие Льягостера Вивес (7) и Марии-Хосе Мартинес Санчес (6) — 7:6 (9:7), 3:6, 8:10 (тай-брейк).

----------

